# Hawthorne Manor Haunted House 2015



## hawthornemanor (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

It looks like such a nice quiet neighborhood and then BAM!!! Gotcha!!! Boo to the rain!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

What a great looking haunt. Love the walk through portion. That was some serious rain you were getting. Have to ask how Halloween night went and were you able to pull it off or did the rain get the best of things? Living in the Northeast, we've been plagued by rain more than a few times on the big night but you just press on and make the best of it. Very nice job! Love the front yard animations, especially the skellie coming out of the corner of th crypt. Really sweet!


----------



## hawthornemanor (Aug 22, 2015)

Hey, thanks! We were open 4 nights and the only night it didn't rain was Halloween. We had over 300 people visit that night. The crazy thing is that I advertised on our Town FaceBook page and people were still showing up in the rain the previous nights. I was standing in the doorway, dressed in costume as "The Caretaker Ichabod J. Runnynose" and I was soaked. Good times! That crypt was my favorite prop to build. It is one of several that need repairs due to water damage.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love the animated tombstones, and that furnace with the rattling door is downright creepy.

Really well done!


----------



## hawthornemanor (Aug 22, 2015)

Thank you! The furnace was really fun to make. I have a "how to" video on that- I'll have to post it here.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Really nice graveyard!
All around great haunt!


----------



## pes142 (May 9, 2016)

The details on the graveyard were fantastic, so we're all the digital screens throughout the haunt. Awesome job.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice work ... great detailing.


----------



## HauntedAddictions (Jul 25, 2014)

ugh I really really wanna walk through!!


----------



## BloodyWendigo (Aug 23, 2015)

I totally feel for you when it comes to the rain. I'm in the Lone Star State too, and it poured most of the time leading up to Halloween. We had to take some of the props in to avoid the water damage.


----------



## Hsnopi (Oct 26, 2012)

thosea are fantastic tombstones. I can't imagine the work that went into that whole setup. Is the inside in your garage? or through the first floor and how does your significant other feel about it?


----------



## hawthornemanor (Aug 22, 2015)

Hsnopi said:


> thosea are fantastic tombstones. I can't imagine the work that went into that whole setup. Is the inside in your garage? or through the first floor and how does your significant other feel about it?


Thanks! 5 -6 years working year round. I guess everyone needs a hobby. This is all inside my garage. Wall panels make up the maze that included 9 separate small rooms and 2 dungeon cells last year. I'm working on adding 2 new rooms that extend into my workshop area. My wife really likes it. Every now and them she'll hear moans or screams from the garage and wonder what I'm working on next.


----------



## hawthornemanor (Aug 22, 2015)

BloodyWendigo said:


> I totally feel for you when it comes to the rain. I'm in the Lone Star State too, and it poured most of the time leading up to Halloween. We had to take some of the props in to avoid the water damage.


It was brutal. One night is was pouring out and I was in the house, thinking nobody would show up. The doorbell kept ringing by people wanting to get out of their houses for a while and be entertained. Hey, I got into character, turned everything on, and greeted guests in the rain. Die hard fans! About half of my budget this year is repairing props and weatherproofing them. It actually added a natural weathering to some props.


----------



## hawthornemanor (Aug 22, 2015)

HauntedAddictions said:


> ugh I really really wanna walk through!!


Time for a long road trip to Texas! Dang, what is it with you Canadian haunters? 'Some of the best and most detailed haunts- by far.


----------



## Brucifer13 (Nov 13, 2013)

I absolutely love this! The motion on your scale is in your graveyard are so fluid. What type of motor did you use? Outstanding job.


----------



## Brucifer13 (Nov 13, 2013)

Brucifer13 said:


> I absolutely love this! The motion on your scale is in your graveyard are so fluid. What type of motor did you use? Outstanding job.


Motion of your skellies


----------



## hawthornemanor (Aug 22, 2015)

Hey thanks! Replacement motors for reindeer from kindys.com. They provide just enough torque and the speed is perfect for an animated cemetery. I buy these in bulk. They can turn circular motion into just about anything.


----------

